# pc im flugzeug mitnehmen



## MrBlatt (3. Mai 2007)

ok eine kurz frage von mir:
kann man seinen pc im flugzeug mitnemen?
also als sperrgepäck?
hat jemand damit erfahrung?

ich möchte nur meinen tower und nicht noch dazu meinen monitor mitnehmen.
danke
mfg mr.blatt


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

MrBlatt am 03.05.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> ok eine kurz frage von mir:
> kann man seinen pc im flugzeug mitnemen?
> also als sperrgepäck?
> hat jemand damit erfahrung?
> ...




das hängt von der airline ab, ob und was für grundsätze es gibt, aber an sich darfst du, wenn es nicht handgepäck ist, fast alles mitnehmen. ruf halt mal an. in jedem falle musst du dafür sorgen, dass der gut geschützt ist. ggf. bau sogar lieber ein par teile aus und kleb sie gut geschützt am towernboden fest oder so. und EVTL. bereite dich auf ne zollkontrolle vor. und du darfst halt mit koffer nicht über die kg-grenze kommen, wenn doch, dann zahlst du idR drauf, und du solltest es vorher anmelden. ansonsten ist ein PC ja nicht sperriger als ein koffer, also als "sperrgut" musst du den nicht anmelden. 

und falls du in die USA fliegst: vergiß nicht, dein netzteil umzustellen...


----------



## MrBlatt (3. Mai 2007)

jo also nur innerhalb deutschlands... zur ner lan vom clan
ist aber nebensache...
ich würde ihn halt am liebsten als sperrgepäck abgeben und ihn mit "handle with care" aufklebern zukleistern  
ich hab halt nur angst, dass der beim ein- und ausladen runterfällt etc.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

MrBlatt am 03.05.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> jo also nur innerhalb deutschlands... zur ner lan vom clan
> ist aber nebensache...
> ich würde ihn halt am liebsten als sperrgepäck abgeben und ihn mit "handle with care" aufklebern zukleistern
> ich hab halt nur angst, dass der beim ein- und ausladen runterfällt etc.



siehe noch mein edit.

du musst halt dafür sorgen, dass auch bei umkippen nix passieren kann. vielleicht nimmst du zB die festplatte lieber ins handgepäck. der rest am PC kann nur durch umkippen eigentlich nicht kaputtgehen. musst halt vor dem ersten systemstart alle karten und kabel überprüfen. und den CPU-kühler lieber abbauen, wenn das nicht grad ein sehr leichter ist.


----------



## MrBlatt (3. Mai 2007)

gut ok ja ich mach das muss das noch mit tui fly abklären.
und hier hat keiner damit erfahrungen?


----------



## fabo-erc (4. Mai 2007)

moin

allso ich kann davon nur abraten...

hab meinen pc mal mit nach schottland genommen,
alles gut verpackt (graka etc ausgebaut + aufklaeber drauf) hab auch nachgefragt bei der airline die meinten das sei kein problem blabla

ende der geschichte war dann 
-gehaeuse hatte dicke dellen
-plastik teile zerbrochen
-netzteil im arsch

hab mich dann beschwert und hab auch das geld wieder bekommen was ja positiv ist, hat allerdings auch min 2monate gedauert....

wenn du es vermeiden kannst rate ich dir lass es!


-fabo


----------



## Avenga (4. Mai 2007)

MrBlatt am 03.05.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> jo also nur innerhalb deutschlands... zur ner lan vom clan



innerhalb deutschlands bist du wohl mit ice auch nicht viel langsamer als mit dem flugzeug oder?


----------



## DJ_of_Borg (4. Mai 2007)

Avenga am 04.05.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> MrBlatt am 03.05.2007 20:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je nachdem wie weits zum Flughafen ist kann das schon ein paar Stunden Unterschied machen 

Topic: wie schon gesagt wurde, wenns net unbedingt nötig ist, lass es. Pflegliche Gepäckbehandlung ist da nicht. Zu meiner Vielfliegerzeit hatte ich mir ziemlich fix angewöhnt, alles, was auch nur theoretisch kaputtgehen kann, ins Handgepäck zu nehmen. Keine Ahnung, was die mit dem Gepäck anstellen, aber es muss irgendwas mit treten, werfen und quetschen zu tun haben^^


----------



## HanFred (4. Mai 2007)

DJ_of_Borg am 04.05.2007 10:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Pflegliche Gepäckbehandlung ist da nicht.


so ist das. die *rollbänder* lassen das gepäck schon ziemlich in der gegend fumfliegen. es ist auf jeden fall noch gefährlicher, als das ganze mit der post zu verschicken.


----------



## EmmasPapa (4. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 04.05.2007 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> DJ_of_Borg am 04.05.2007 10:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau und im Flugzeug beim verladen werden die Koffer etc. auch meistens geworfen, geschoben etc. und fallen auch gerne mal um. Da musste ich schon so einiges mit meinem Gepäck (IN-und Ausland) erleben. Leih Dir lieber ein gutes Notebook und nimm es mit als Handgepäck (wenn es noch erlaubt ist). Kommt Dich billiger als der Gepäckzuschlag und ggf. der Stress bei der Ankunft.


----------



## MrBlatt (4. Mai 2007)

hmmm ja ich hab schon überlegt mit dem zug-.-
fliegen ist halt schneller und billiger -> auch so ne logik -.-
nochdazu wohn ich gleich neben dem münchner flughafen
das wäre halt voll schice, wenn der pc dannach kaputt wäre  
aber wird das sperrgepäck nicht gesondert behandelt  - also mit nem wagen zum flieger gebracht?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2007)

MrBlatt am 04.05.2007 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm ja ich hab schon überlegt mit dem zug-.-
> fliegen ist halt schneller und billiger -> auch so ne logik -.-
> nochdazu wohn ich gleich neben dem münchner flughafen
> das wäre halt voll schice, wenn der pc dannach kaputt wäre
> aber wird das sperrgepäck nicht gesondert behandelt  - also mit nem wagen zum flieger gebracht?


frag halt bei der airline nach. du musst den PC aber so oder so gut verpacken, also als ob er von einem versandladen käm, d.h. karton mit möglichst passendem schaumstoff-polsterung vor allem an den ecken. 

einfach nur das "nackte" gehäuse würde ich auf keinen fall abgeben.


----------



## MrBlatt (4. Mai 2007)

das ist logisch
also ich hatte vor ne kiste zu nehmen, mit styropor auskleiden und die ecken damit "fest" machen, sodass der pc in dem pappkarton nicht mehr verutschen kann etc. dann zusätzlich am boden kissen oder so reintun. auf den karton dann noch draufschreiben was drinne ist. nochdazu draufschreiben, dass man die kiste hinlegen solle und nich hinstellen... dann dürfte nix kaputt gehen


----------



## Weird_Sheep (4. Mai 2007)

MrBlatt am 04.05.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist logisch
> also ich hatte vor ne kiste zu nehmen, mit styropor auskleiden und die ecken damit "fest" machen, sodass der pc in dem pappkarton nicht mehr verutschen kann etc. dann zusätzlich am boden kissen oder so reintun. auf den karton dann noch draufschreiben was drinne ist. nochdazu draufschreiben, dass man die kiste hinlegen solle und nich hinstellen... dann dürfte nix kaputt gehen



Kannst du deinen Rechner nicht auseinander bauen und nimmst nur Mainboard, Graka, Festplatte und ein Laufwerk mit und baust das ganze vor Ort in ein geliehenes Gehäuse ein. Oder aber du nimmst das Innenleben als Handgepäck mit und gibst nur das Gehäuse auf.


----------



## Snakemutha (4. Mai 2007)

MrBlatt am 04.05.2007 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist logisch
> also ich hatte vor ne kiste zu nehmen, mit styropor auskleiden und die ecken damit "fest" machen, sodass der pc in dem pappkarton nicht mehr verutschen kann etc. dann zusätzlich am boden kissen oder so reintun. auf den karton dann noch draufschreiben was drinne ist. nochdazu draufschreiben, dass man die kiste hinlegen solle und nich hinstellen... dann dürfte nix kaputt gehen



Da ist nur keiner, der das liest oder den interessiert, was auf dem Karton steht. Ist doch auch verständlich bei einem Billigflug. Aber trotzdem: viel Glück, denn Du wirst es brauchen, die Förderbänder und Packsysteme auf einem Flughafen sind nicht für sowas ausgelegt. Den Flug ansich betrachte ich eher als unkritisch. Folglich hat die Airline kaum Einfluss auf die kritischen Momente. Ich würde auf jeden Fall einige Komponenten entfernen. Besonders den CPU-Kühler und die Steckkarten.


----------



## MrBlatt (4. Mai 2007)

ach dann muss ich wohl mit dem zug fahren
aber nochmal:
sperrgepäck wird doch nicht mit den förderbändern transportiert, oder?
schließlich kann man ja auch ein surfbrett mitnehmen, was sicher nicht auf die förderbänder passt 
naja irgendwie werde ich schon dahin kommen


----------

